# For Sale: Mossberg Maverick 30-06



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

New in Box.
Synthetic Stock.

$300 OBO

Email: [email protected]
Phone: 218-766-2574


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

They call em the classifieds for a reason! :wink:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i guess i might need another fence post but will have to check this morning.


----------

